# wood textures Simtarsia



## makecnc (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi all i was wondering if anyone knows the best place to find good quality wood textures and images
i am creating some patterns for makeCNC that i am going to show with exotic wood grains sort of like intarsia but more simple and good for hobby i call them Simtarsia patterns (simple intarsia)
but i am having a time trying to find good hi res exotic wood images or textures to use

if you know of any please let me know

thanks in advance


----------

